# why is it so hard to get pregnant yet so easy for others



## dizzyshell

SORRY for the rant ladies but i cant understand why after 19months of offically TTC and 4 years of NTNP .I havent got a sniff of a BFP . I got BFP in 2006 by accident in 6weeks m/c but ever since nothing 
Ive tried everything inc using opks using cbfm temps BD at right time , everytip ive done and still sod all but AF every month.
Ive had every test done and im fine same with o/h .

Yet no offence to anyone , really mean that but...why others get BFP by accident , in first 3months .My cousin being a smack head has had 4 kids after eachother .I just dont get it !!!!!

sorry for rant xx


----------



## NavyWife84

I feel ya! This was my 11th month of trying, August marks a year :( I have an appt. with my doctor for the 16th to see what the next steps are. For the past week and a half my boobs have really hurt and my mom, sister, and husband told me that they looked bigger. Once again, I got my hopes up and thought that maybe I wouldn't need the appointment on the 16th. AF woke me up at 3:00 this morning with such bad cramps that I was curled over, crying in pain. Today is not a good day for me :( I'm praying for you!!!


----------



## Mommyagain

:hugs::hugs:

It doesn't make sense....


----------



## dizzyshell

NavyWife84 said:


> I feel ya! This was my 11th month of trying, August marks a year :( I have an appt. with my doctor for the 16th to see what the next steps are. For the past week and a half my boobs have really hurt and my mom, sister, and husband told me that they looked bigger. Once again, I got my hopes up and thought that maybe I wouldn't need the appointment on the 16th. AF woke me up at 3:00 this morning with such bad cramps that I was curled over, crying in pain. Today is not a good day for me :( I'm praying for you!!!

SO sorry hun really feel foryou , its all i get is AF .Ive now stopped thinking im ever pregnant because i was jumping on every symptom and all id get was the witch at the end of it all and bfn's .

I got AF last monday and i had alittle cry and moved on , if you expect AF i find you take it better .:hugs::hugs::hugs: hun sorry again xxxxxxx


----------



## razzledazzle

I agree. I'm annoyed. There was a woman who was pregnant in the supermarket right in front of me. She had alcohol in her basket. fair enough- maybe it wasn't for her. But she turned round to the lady that she needed a drink and that its not very strong!! I am so MAD


----------



## sarahlou1985

Snap. Every month I have a new symptom, get my hopes up and AF shows with vengeance every single month. It's also a year in august for us aswell and soo many people have gotten pregnant and had their babies and some are even pregnant again. All accidents. It's getting me down. OH is having his semen analysed tomorrow, I've already had my bloods done and everything fine there. I want to stop ttc and see If it happens but how do you just stop when it's all you think about. Kills me :( so unfair. Every time someone announces their pregnancy my eyes fill up. Argh awful isn't it x


----------



## NavyWife84

sarahlou1985 said:


> Snap. Every month I have a new symptom, get my hopes up and AF shows with vengeance every single month. It's also a year in august for us aswell and soo many people have gotten pregnant and had their babies and some are even pregnant again. All accidents. It's getting me down. OH is having his semen analysed tomorrow, I've already had my bloods done and everything fine there. I want to stop ttc and see If it happens but how do you just stop when it's all you think about. Kills me :( so unfair. Every time someone announces their pregnancy my eyes fill up. Argh awful isn't it x

I've thought about stopping TTC as well, but then I think about it and my DH and I don't BD all that often unless we are trying and I know the window of opportunity is very small and don't want to miss it! And I want it so bad! When we started TTC we were going to NTNP but we wanted a baby so bad and we waited 2 years after getting married ttc. Now we both want it sooo bad and it stinks that it hasn't happened yet!!! I know I'm not the only one who has had trouble, but sometimes I feel so alone :( It is really nice having you ladies on b&b!!! Good luck to you ladies!!!


----------



## freeeg

today i am officially ttc for over a year :( and the only thing that consistent is stupid AF showing on time


----------



## dizzyshell

me 19months this cycle i honestly give up , since ive had FS / gyno tests and ive been given the all clear and o/h .Im now at a stage of unexplained fertility and im just think no more hoping for bfp and getting hopes up im just gonna go back to NTNP for a while and try not to think about all the TTC things.Only thing is i ovulate on cd 11 or12 every cycle so in the back of my head i know when to BD .so hard ladiesxxxx


----------



## sarahlou1985

I know when I ovulate cos I get bad pains bang on 14 days so i couldnt pretend i didnt know either :( I've had scans and nothing sinister there!! It hurts to bd during ovulation! I really thought this was my month, had cramping and spotting and even the bloody implantation dip along with loads of other symptoms but AF was the worst it's been in a while! Talk about kicking someone when theyre down. As awful as it sounds I would even welcome a chemical, anything just to know that we can at least conceive :( both have a child each from previous relationships, mines 5 conceived when I was 19 and OH's is 9 conceived when he was 17 so whether things have happened over the years with one of us i dont know. I don't know how you women do this, a year is absolutely killing me. I admire your strength xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Yep it sucks


----------



## bubbamaking

I no how u feel we've been trying 16 month and everyone just keeps sayin stop worrying stop stressing or try not to think about it but its hard especially when af comes I'm finding it harder now as my sis inlaw got pregnant just 2 months after ttc so everyones saying to me or ull be next and all that so feel pressured but were trying to stay calm trying pre seed this month and have a week off round ovulation so feeling lucky for this month has hubby usually works nights so we get 7 nights to baby dance


----------



## dizzyshell

sarahlou1985 said:


> I know when I ovulate cos I get bad pains bang on 14 days so i couldnt pretend i didnt know either :( I've had scans and nothing sinister there!! It hurts to bd during ovulation! I really thought this was my month, had cramping and spotting and even the bloody implantation dip along with loads of other symptoms but AF was the worst it's been in a while! Talk about kicking someone when theyre down. As awful as it sounds I would even welcome a chemical, anything just to know that we can at least conceive :( both have a child each from previous relationships, mines 5 conceived when I was 19 and OH's is 9 conceived when he was 17 so whether things have happened over the years with one of us i dont know. I don't know how you women do this, a year is absolutely killing me. I admire your strength xxx



I know what mean about a chemical or m/c i often wish for one of them so i know i can get pregnent anything , any sign .

19months is a joke but what can we do , we cant give up so we carry on its a no win situation :nope:

we all have strength thoe or we wouldnt be here xx


----------



## Damita

Yup it sucks :hugs:


----------



## fisher640

I feel you...
I'm getting progressively more cranky when people in my real life (not BnB) tell me they're knocked up. I just have such a hard time not being jealous and depressed about it anymore. Why not me?


----------



## xxclairexx

Its horrible isnt it :hugs:

We have been TTC for 14 months now and so far 4 of my friends have all fallen before me and had their babies,then last month my best friend announced her pregnancy :cry: 

I'm really happy for her but I cant help but be a bit jealous.


----------



## andie526

why? that is the question of a lifetime. i dont know if we'll ever be able to solve it.


----------



## Ksu82

I don't mean to pry but I'm in the same boat here, my husband and I have been ttc for just over a year now with our first and I keep getting disappointed every month with AF showing up. I was reading your messages and it really made me feel like I wasn't alone in my feelings of frustration, anxiety, stress, and just plain pissed off. LOL. this month I was feeling really optimistic because I was experiencing not normal for me symptoms that could have meant I was preggo, but then disappointment set in when I realized that it was AF....AGAIN....GRRRRR!!! this happened this morning....so now im ready to cry for a long time because my heart hurts so much from getting let down every time.....and im ready to give up. Dizzyshell, I totally understand the whole accident thing.....last year my cousin got pregnant right after she got married and it was her first time to do the deed and they got pregnant within 3 months of ttc. I was happy for her but at the same time I was thinking.....wth! they weren't even planning on it until the 2nd year of their marriage... I wanted to scream and say "its not fair!!!!"
I'm also on facebook and considering getting off of it completely because of all the posts about pregnancies and ultrasounds....im just bummed


----------

